# SSLX vs newer Madone



## siggs (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, so I decided to get back on the bike, after 19 years... Always been a fan of the sport though. So I wasn't sure about dropping 3-4k on a bike but I do appreciate quality, and being competitive in the sport at one point I would always want something nice. 

I wanted a decent bike, I really really like the look of the newer ones but the cost of a 5 series brand new would of been quite a bit considering I wasn't certain if I would get the bug back. I looked and looked for a used one in 50cm but it's hard to find one that size used and someone that would ship to Canada. There is something about the lines of the newer treks that is really nice I especially like dave_gt black with white trim one.

So I just went ahead and bought what I thought was a sensible buy from ebay. 2006 SSLX with down graded components, it was in the shop new old stock, and most of the components had been sold and it was then replaced with Ultegra sl shifters, tripple crank, derailleurs, and 105 breaks, cassette and chain. Ritchey WCS LTD wheels and inform saddle. The rest of the components post, stem, bar are just basic bontrager. (All new)

I could of bought a used 5.8 frame for about 1k and built it up, but I thought it would of cost me more in the long run. So anyways I what I am asking is for some input from people who have owned or ridden both styles and what their impressions or opinions are. What do you like/dislike about each model?

Second what do you think the SSLX would look like with some upgrades such as the Race XXX Lite Carbon Road stem and post? I can't decide whether or not this will clash or compliment the frame. 
http://bontrager.com/model/06983
http://bontrager.com/model/00286


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I owned a 2006 SSLx and a 2009 Madone 6.9. The older bike was better in my opinion. It felt more secure and solid. The newer version just did not impress me too much. I have say that I like a horizontal top tube vs. a sloping top tube. My opinion is to ride the classic looking bike.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 5500 made in 2000.
Recently test rode a Madone 6.2 and thought there wasn't that much difference.
It was a bit stiffer but had a lot of the same ride qualities.
I imagine their might be even less difference compared to the SSLX.
I think you made the right choice.
It seems the newer frames are more prone to failure which would be a concern when buying used. The older frames seem more reliable.
I recently bought a used 1999 5500 frame for $380 and built it up for my daughter, great bike for the price.


----------



## siggs (Feb 4, 2011)

*A pic of my SSLX finally*










Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Finally managed to take a pic, well actually resorted to using my phone to do it, but you can get the idea. I love this bike now that I have had a chance to put some miles on it, it's an amazing machine. This is going to be a work in progress now, I'm pretty much finding out what I do and don't like component wise. 

I hope to post some pics and thoughts as it progresses.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

beautiful sslx

When I started riding this madone was the top of the line trek. I never understood why trek changed the style of the bike. My father had one 6,9 ssl in 2006 and told me that the older was better than his 6,5 pro from 2009.

awesomeeeee bike, man
have fun :]


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek went to the sloping top bar so more people could fit. E.G., I can't fit on a pre-2008 Madone 5.2 but I can fit on my 2009.


----------



## siggs (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I have to say this bike rocks, I love it. It is a really fine machine. I just picked up a pair of Sonoma shoes by Specialized and a pair of the new Shimano PD-A600 SPD pedals. Awaiting some other parts I recently ordered, will post an updated picture soon.


----------

